# pergola sun canopy



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi does anyone no of any places that sell these

iam near la manga

thanks sam

postcode will be helpfull


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

itsshreck said:


> hi does anyone no of any places that sell these
> 
> iam near la manga
> 
> ...


Have you tried the Paginas Amarillas (Yellow Pages)?

Look for _toldos_.

Páginas Amarillas España - Páginas Amarillas online


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



Alcalaina said:


> Have you tried the Paginas Amarillas (Yellow Pages)?
> 
> Look for _toldos_.
> 
> Páginas Amarillas España - Páginas Amarillas online


hi no i have not tried but i will and thanks for your reply

sam


----------

